# [SUSE]Anwendungen sind nicht mehr erreichbar nach Reboot



## ICPUI (2. Mai 2007)

Hi all

Ich habe auf meinem SUSE Root Server einen CS 1.6 Server, einen Teamspeak Server und PsyBNC laufen. Doch seit einem Reboot des Servers habe ich ein Problem.
All die Programme kann ich zwar starten und sind bei den Prozessen aufgelistet, könenn jedoch nicht erreicht werden. So ist weder der CS 1.6 Server noch der TS Server und noch der PsyBNC erreichbar. 
Ich hab sogar schon alles einmal neu installiert und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Den Server habe ich normal über das Plesk Webinterface neu gestartet, welches weiterhin erreichbar ist und auch die Websites sind weiter erreichbar.
An was kann das liegen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Mai 2007)

Das hoert sich fuer mich erstmal nach einem Paketfilter an.

Wenn Du als root eingeloggt bist, dann schau mal mit *iptables -L* ob da was angezeigt wird.


----------



## ICPUI (3. Mai 2007)

netstat -anp | grep -v unix liefert:

```
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State                                                                                     PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2912          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2722/php
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:993             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2180/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:995             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2199/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2554/mysqld
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:106             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2425/xinetd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:110             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2189/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:143             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2168/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8880            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2680/httpsd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2321/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:465             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2425/xinetd
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:53         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2499/named
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2499/named
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2425/xinetd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2127/sshd
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2499/named
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2425/xinetd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8443            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2680/httpsd
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:443             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2321/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:1022            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2096/3dm2
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2911          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN                                                                                    2723/monit
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:48902         127.0.0.1:443           TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:110        217.85.118.47:3589      TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:110        217.85.118.47:3588      TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        1      0 87.106.69.42:80         80.237.144.89:34827     CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                9262/httpd2-prefork
tcp        1      0 87.106.69.42:80         80.237.144.89:37145     CLOSE_WAIT                                                                                9558/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:55337      84.53.138.11:80         ESTABLISHED                                                                               9558/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:110        85.2.139.136:2924       TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:25         200.88.224.190:60471    ESTABLISHED                                                                               10739/qmail-smtpd
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:40646      81.91.162.8:43          ESTABLISHED                                                                               4693/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:80         217.86.90.248:64909     ESTABLISHED                                                                               9409/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:80         217.86.90.248:64908     ESTABLISHED                                                                               9261/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:21         87.176.200.64:4540      TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
tcp        0     65 87.106.69.42:50400      62.141.42.26:3306       ESTABLISHED                                                                               9262/httpd2-prefork
tcp        0     52 87.106.69.42:22         84.72.183.81:65307      ESTABLISHED                                                                               10186/1
tcp        0      0 87.106.69.42:41187      62.141.42.26:3306       TIME_WAIT                                                                                 -
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32768           0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         2499/named
udp        0      0 87.106.69.42:27015      0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         8084/hlds_amd
udp        0      0 87.106.69.42:26900      0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         8084/hlds_amd
udp        0      0 87.106.69.42:53         0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         2499/named
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         2499/named
udp   122720      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         1677/dhcpcd
udp        0      0 87.106.69.42:123        0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         2234/ntpd
udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:123           0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         2234/ntpd
udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:123             0.0.0.0:*                                                                                                         2234/ntpd
Active UNIX domain sockets (servers and established)
Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node PID/Program name    Pat                                                                              h
```
Der fett markierte ist der CS Server mit dem Port 27015.

iptables --list liefert:

```
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
```


----------

